# Tinfoil hat time: Why is it that the Liberals are so pro-Muslim?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What's behind all of this?

Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal? 

Do they really want to mess things up so bad so that we're begging the NWO to step in and "save us?" I.E., take over everything to the extent that we lose all our freedoms? Who is moving the pieces on this chessboard? Who tells the world leaders what the have to do? 

This is obviously why they hate Trump: because they can't control him. He's not their "yes boy", that's all I can figger.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've asked myself that many times. Either they have no religious qualms, or they feel that somehow 
when things go against them, the liberals will some how apease or suddenly conquer them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's really pretty easy to figure, Annie.

Remember the old saying: "Follow the money". 

These people who are for the ********* are getting some sort of financial boost, . . . somewhere, . . . and they know that there is very little chance of it hurting them in their lifetime. 

They don't give a rats tail what happens to subsequent generations, . . . so long as they have their parties, wear the designer clothing, drive the azoooooza car that only a few can afford, get their faces and opinions splashed on the evening news, and are seen walking down the red carpet to the "openings".

But in the meantime, . . . they have an angle that produces $ $$$ for them, . . . perhaps Soros, . . . perhaps under the table, . . . whatever: guaranteed that $$$ is the answer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The reason Liberals are so hard to figure out (as in their beliefs make no sense) is they are puppets. They are weak minded people who parrot what is told to them. 

The people marching in the streets, the BLM, AntiFa, College liberals, liberal politicians all puppets. Their strings are being pulled by the uber rich elite ie globalists.

The globalist know the muslims will cut the Liberals heads off when they're done with them....and they dont care. They only need them to be useful idiots until their agenda is met.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, this behavior you observe is because the adherents of the bamboozling are "rich people." Let me explain.

A rich person doesn't shovel the snow from his own driveway, he just insults you for not offering. Somewhere around one million fetuses/full-term-babies are killed each year, and these rich guys won't lift a finger because getting involved might ruin a garden party.

And don't expect your representatives to lift a finger, either. Rich people (about the one percentile in numbers but 50% in financial clout) have the government they want based on the power of the purse.

In the 1960s, 200,000 of the local bike club members began a ten year span to repeal Wisconsin's helmet law. Why the delay? Well, because a few rich election contributors--who didn't even know how to start a motorcycle--decided such freedom was "unsafe." I was at the Capitol Building during some of the debates--several hundred bikers, only a few "citizens."

So Annie, while it's true you cannot fight city hall, you sure can buy it...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Islam translates as submit. Liberalism, socialism, communism, progressivism all exist by forcing others to submit to its will. Just like Islam. There is no place for divergence of opinion or objection. Such insolence is met by death or worse.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923, your observation--despite being 100% correct--troubles me.

There was a time where I truly believed that if the rags came to this country they would gunned down en masse' in New York Harbor before they even touched dry land. Now I am guaranteed Americans have lost their will.

What swayed my opinion was recent stories on my local radio about "the greatest generation." Those folks marched in the open onto Omaha Beach so we wouldn't have to. Now you can't even tell a camel-thumper to get off your lawn because it's "racist." Yikes, hunting down every Nazi was technically racist if you think about it.

I first met boomer liberals in 1968 when I enrolled in UW-Madison. I didn't know how fast and determined that slide into the ludicrous would become.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The definition of today's Liberals is that they are called LIBTARDs becuase it really does mean MENTALLY RETARDED. They have a mental deficiency and simply put their brains do not work correctly. 

Regarding muslimes, what others have said is correct. Liberals actually believe the hogwash that muslimes are a peaceful people and hardworking Patriotic Americans are evil. Wrong is Right and Right is Wrong. 

Libtards are a strange bunch and they are also dangerously evil.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Simple.. liberalism is a mental disorder. Nuff said.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The definition of today's Liberals is that they are called LIBTARDs becuase it really does mean MENTALLY RETARDED. They have a mental deficiency and simply put their brains do not work correctly.
> 
> Regarding muslimes, what others have said is correct. Liberals actually believe the hogwash that muslimes are a peaceful people and hardworking Patriotic Americans are evil. Wrong is Right and Right is Wrong.
> 
> Libtards are a strange bunch and they are also dangerously evil.


They are all anti-Christian and hate Jews even more.

One word, Lucifer.

He's happy with all the more souls he can bring into hell. And the Democrats are paving the highway for him. The Muslims will get there anyway.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> The Muslims will get there anyway.


Is there any way that helpful, generous citizen like myself can hurry them along to this final rest area?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because they are afraid of them and think going along with them will keep them safe. They are wrong.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Because they are afraid of them and think going along with them will keep them safe. They are wrong.


Well, like all good tour guides, of course I will help them. But as you know, the tour guide doesn't join the client on his "vacation."...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Is there any way that helpful, generous citizen like myself can hurry them along to this final rest area?


Sure is!!!

Throw them in a pen of starving feral pigs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a splendid plan isn't it?

Step#1 - Secure a voting class by spreading the "we love everybody" promises while distributing small and simple unearned benefits to a willing minority that will sell their futures for a small penance.

Step#2 - Systematically cripple the working middle class and the back bone of the country, by taxing them to pay for the distributions to the new voting class …. while providing them with no relief.

Step#3 - Bought by promises to the former minority classes, who are now the majority voting class …. the liberals secure roles for themselves as elitists with large unearned benefits and power in a ruling class.

Step#4 - When the financially corrupt plan fails due to the lack of fiscal responsibility, the greedy elitists will gladly hand the ruins down to the next generations …. long after they have enjoyed their selfish bounty.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Because they hat America and all it stands for, so, they want to turn it into a muslime, socialist sh%thole!
Obama started it and the commies carry on--


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sure is!!!
> 
> Throw them in a pen of starving feral pigs.


They can't eat bacon, but bacon can eat them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Y'all need to listen to Dennis Prager more. 
He can be found on Youtube, or since youtube censors some of his stuff, go straight to the source. https://prageru.com He is censored not because he is some sort of radical, but simply because he points out truth.
Like his quote: "Truth is not a leftist value."

Bottom line is this - liberals in general, and leftists in particular do not think like you or I. They base their decisions on emotion. Conservatives base their decisions on logic.
Muslims are, in their view, mistreated, discriminated against, misunderstood, and generally all around good people. Therefore muslims must be protected from "racists" and evil nasty conservatives who hate them simply for being muslim.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bottom line is this - liberals in general, and leftists in particular do not think like you or I.


RPD, that was the best, most concise and honest statement I have ever read on a public forum. It stripped the debate down its core ideology!

Here's how people who become my friends think. Number one, they stay loyal to their wives, find a job and go to work. They pay their debts. I'm glad to see them because they're good people, even standing there in the rain with a broken knife. If a major home repair is needed at my house, the one who is a 'builder' comes right over--with three of his builder friends. If I'm at a crossroads he doesn't preach to me, he walks me through the darkness.

More to the issue, guys like this have taught me to do the same and pass it forward.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess we've fallen so far away from what God wants that He's just allowing a large part of the country to become plain old stupid. That's all I can figure.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> I guess we've fallen so far away from what God wants that He's just allowing a large part of the country to become plain old stupid. That's all I can figure.


There is nothing to figure out. Its all written in the book of Revelations.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> There is nothing to figure out. Its all written in the book of Revelations.


Amen to that. Revelation (no "s") says things will go south for all of us. Then at the 3.5 year point, the "saints" will all disappear. I hope I see everyone in this forum on The Sea of Glass. If your friends and cohorts are not standing with you and the Seraphim at that moment, they will suffer unbridled wrath on the last 3.5 years on earth.

I often imagined the joy of watching Christ come again. However, my Adventist training warned me about "God's last strange act." We will have to witness and judge fallen angels, personally I'm going to ask my Guardian Angel is it's okay for me to call in sick that morning...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


Us old Bible thumpers believe there are not many saved Liberals in the world. So if thats true most of them have their minds blinded by the god of this age..and their daddy called Satan. And as the retun of Christ draws near...God has promised to send them stong delusions so they will believe lies. They are totally irrational.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Us old Bible thumpers believe there are not many saved Liberals in the world. So if thats true most of them have their minds blinded by the god of this age..and their daddy called Satan. And as the retun of Christ draws near...God has promised to send them stong delusions so they will believe lies. They are totally irrational.


Yeah, I think I remember reading about that. I may not know the bible as well as a lot of you Prots, but I've got the rough outline and cliff notes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All kinds of highly cool websites out there these days to pull Scripture for near all topics. Sure glad old Alfgore invented the cyber highway lol.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Religion aside I have two different theories. 

First the Islamist is a victim of rich white capitalist and that is a shared position amongst so called oppressed minorities the left covets. The more Islamist the more anti conservative and capitalist votes. Second they need to show they are oppressed by this I mean progressive liberals, minorities but most especially those who have chosen a deviant sexual orientation and yes I said CHOSEN not born.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


One word: EVIL


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Amen to that. Revelation (no "s") says things will go south for all of us. Then at the 3.5 year point, the "saints" will all disappear. I hope I see everyone in this forum on The Sea of Glass. If your friends and cohorts are not standing with you and the Seraphim at that moment, they will suffer unbridled wrath on the last 3.5 years on earth.
> 
> I often imagined the joy of watching Christ come again. However, my Adventist training warned me about "God's last strange act." We will have to witness and judge fallen angels, personally I'm going to ask my Guardian Angel is it's okay for me to call in sick that morning...


The Tourist in heaven: "Hey Michael, let me put a 3.2 mil grit polish on that sword for you!!" :vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Religion aside I have two different theories.
> 
> First the Islamist is a victim of rich white capitalist and that is a shared position amongst so called oppressed minorities the left covets. The more Islamist the more anti conservative and capitalist votes. Second they need to show they are oppressed by this I mean progressive liberals, minorities but most especially those who have chosen a deviant sexual orientation and yes I said CHOSEN not born.


So you think they're being let in just for the votes? Could be; makes sense.

More tinfoil here: maybe the forces of evil want them in, then when things get so screwed up, it'll be the thing--the problem--that the antichrist is going to fix. Who knows..


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

*Votes = Power*

The votes now equal power, and later being the victim will give them more power.



Annie said:


> So you think they're being let in just for the votes? Could be; makes sense.
> 
> More tinfoil here: maybe the forces of evil want them in, then when things get so screwed up, it'll be the thing--the problem--that the antichrist is going to fix. Who knows..


----------



## HCKGyanganj (Jul 9, 2019)

in all honesty, I think its a case of 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'. Liberal lefties hate white, christian, male, heterosexuals........and what a coincidence......Islam doesn't like them too much either. they make the perfect bed fellows....but indefinably not a perfect 'marriage'.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hckgyanganj said:


> in all honesty, I think its a case of 'the enemy of my enemy is my friend'. Liberal lefties hate white, christian, male, heterosexuals........and what a coincidence......Islam doesn't like them too much either. they make the perfect bed fellows....but indefinably not a perfect 'marriage'.


Actually, Muslims are more likely to oppress other Muslims who are darker in skin color.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Actually, Muslims are more likely to oppress other Muslims who are darker in skin color.


They must have learned that from our urban blacks. I didn't even know that there was such a thing as "blacks disenfranchising blacks" over of all things, skin color.

Now it's spread to the muslims. Maybe we'll get lucky and a civil war will break out.


----------



## David357 (Aug 12, 2019)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


It's all about the New World Order and the eventual one world government that will be ruled by the Antichrist. Its' coming together just like the Bible says it will and our world leaders are endeavoring to make it happen. Prophecy is being fulfilled right in front of our eyes. The Left in the US is really part of the "international Left" which is pushing for UN control of every part of the world and this is setting the stage for the Antichrist and the coming Tribulation prophesied in Daniel and the book of Revelation.

People need to prepared spiritually for what is coming, because all of the physical prepping will not avail you during the Tribulation. It will be something that no one can escape or physically prep for. It will be worse than any SHTF situation could ever be. An EMP grid down situation would be far more preferable than the global destruction coming upon this planet during that Tribulation period.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> The reason Liberals are so hard to figure out (as in their beliefs make no sense) is they are puppets. They are weak minded people who parrot what is told to them.
> 
> The people marching in the streets, the BLM, AntiFa, College liberals, liberal politicians all puppets. Their strings are being pulled by the uber rich elite ie globalists.
> 
> ...


Excellent explanation! HOWEVER, I know quite a few libtards that are not weak minded people. But somehow they have succumbed to the "spell". I think the overall liberal agenda is very broad with a lot of unrelated agendas, so that they can address the largest collective of believers.

As an example: Suppose you are all for protecting the earth and buy in to climate change, even though you don't agree with the Muslim ideologies. So you ignore the muslim rhetoric and embrace the Climate change.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Because the lib/commies hate this country and will embrace any group that will help them destroy it.
Course they are too stupid to know they too will be eliminated--


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Then there's this. If you saw the movie "Little Big Man," you'll remember that one Indian brave became a "contrarian." That is, he rode his horse backwards, washed with dirt and said "good-bye" when everyone else said 'hello.'

I think liberals--who don't really stand for anything--simply have viewed society and decided to object to anything they saw. If you stated that JFK was the best president and most loyal husband on the planet, a herd of former liberal supporters would trash his memory just to prove you wrong...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> Excellent explanation! HOWEVER, I know quite a few libtards that are not weak minded people. But somehow they have succumbed to the "spell". I think the overall liberal agenda is very broad with a lot of unrelated agendas, so that they can address the largest collective of believers.
> 
> As an example: Suppose you are all for protecting the earth and buy in to climate change, even though you don't agree with the Muslim ideologies. So you ignore the muslim rhetoric and embrace the Climate change.


I can see through the liberal agenda not because I'm so smart, but by the grace of God. Because I know some smart liberals, too. It's the Holy Ghost whose giving some the grace to see what's coming down the pike so to speak, so we can get ready. Like @NotTooProudToHide was saying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

muslimes be enslaving other muslimes for centuries...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberals know that Conservative don't kill them . They know full well muslims will in a heart beat . muslims have no real honor or morals neither do liberals conservatives do and that scares liberals.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Smitty, I'm a conservative, and if someone draws a scimitar I can guarantee you chanting to Allah will be his last wasted breath. 

I don't think they are religious, considering the way they treat each other. And they're not going to treat me that way in my own country. Besides, self defense is legal in Wisconsin, and I always sit where the surveillance camera can see me. A small snippet of video tape proving I was the victim is going to be worth my freedom as well a evidence for an expensive lawsuit--assuming the rag doesn't die from his wounds...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The liberals and muslims are natural allies, because they have common hatreds, such as, Christians. And so they team up and pounce on an enemy, and one hand washes the other. The liberals are fools to even go near a muslim, because they will be the first ones killed, if the muslims ever gain power.

It is like watching a moth drawn to a flame, and it is death for the moth, when the flame gets it. I think that liberals hate themselves or something.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A smart guy on the radio said Liberals and Muslms look on each other as useful idiots to accomplish their different goals. Sounded plausible to me .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Muslims are anti woman, anti homosexual, anti christian and anti jew. Yet so many women, gays and jews just toe the liberal line and vote these bigots in. I'll never understand the reasoning.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some TV preacher said the Jews value their Liberalism more than their religion..but since Liberalism is also a religion..not sure about that. . I helped do off duty security on a small congregation of reform Jews for a good while. They have a highly kinky theology when they can be coerced into telling about it. They aint bad about prosletizing. Not very good tippers. lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Some TV preacher said the Jews value their Liberalism more than their religion..but since Liberalism is also a religion..not sure about that. . I helped do off duty security on a small congregation of reform Jews for a good while. They have a highly kinky theology when they can be coerced into telling about it. They aint bad about prosletizing. Not very good tippers. lol.


We have some of the strichter Jews here in NJ and NYC...The hasidic Jews. I've seen one guy at the range, too. Good for him! My daughter saw a group of them once and asked me, "Mom, aren't they dressed early for Halloween?" lol, I don't know, there's a lot about their ability to maintain their own culture that I admire; they're kind of like the Amish that way. Night and day hassids think about God's laws. Sad they don't know Jesus.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend. Islam pretty much hates capitalist freedoms, Christianity and what America would label constitutional conservatives because that is the ONE entity that has and can stop them. Liberals consider the white constitutional conservatives their enemy and so they protect Islam as their friend. Obama was a clear perpetrator of this evil act.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I have to say that I find this thread troubling.
Not because I have any love for Islam. In practice it's used widely as a tool for theocratic governments...and I *hate *theocratic governments.

What I find troubling is that this fear of immigrants is unpatriotic. Here is why:
America is the greatest nation in the history of the world, and it is an* immigrant-processing machine*.
We have been doing this for hundreds of years. Immigrants go in one end, get processed, and out of the far end of the machine comes citizens.
We did it with the Italians, Germans, Irish, Africans, and countless other races.

So to allude to an idea that America should FEAR a tiny little sliver of immigrants is absolutely *unpatriotic*.
*You are essentially implying that this great nation cannot handle a few immigrants.*
America farts bigger than that! 
It is an insult on this great nation to say that we could be overcome by a few immigrants. It is on par with sitting through the national anthem.

And really who cares about immigrants?
Until they mainstream and learn the language, they are relegated to the ghettos where we can exploit them in the workplace.
Only once they become real Americans do they ever claw their way out of the ghettos.
And in the meantime we use them for all the crap jobs that real Americans won't touch.
I'm sure as hell not picking any fruit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Daddy O said:


> I have to say that I find this thread troubling.
> Not because I have any love for Islam. In practice it's used widely as a tool for theocratic governments...and I *hate *theocratic governments.


Warning: I am going to be politically incorrect.

Well we're far from that right now: theocratic government, so no worries. But regardless, we're no longer being called Christians who follow the Lord Jesus Christ. To the mainstream media, instead if we're mentioned at all--because they must when there's some kind of terror as in Sri Lanka, we're called "Easter Worshippers".

Opendoorsusa claims 105 churches are being desecrated each month and 345 Christians are being killed each month for faith related reasons.



> What I find troubling is that this fear of immigrants is unpatriotic. Here is why:
> America is the greatest nation in the history of the world, and it is an* immigrant-processing machine*.
> We have been doing this for hundreds of years. Immigrants go in one end, get processed, and out of the far end of the machine comes citizens.
> We did it with the Italians, Germans, Irish, Africans, and countless other races.


 Islam is different. Christian blood flows freely in the countries they come from.



> So to allude to an idea that America should FEAR a tiny little sliver of immigrants is absolutely *unpatriotic*.
> *You are essentially implying that this great nation cannot handle a few immigrants.*
> America farts bigger than that!
> It is an insult on this great nation to say that we could be overcome by a few immigrants. It is on par with sitting through the national anthem.


Creed matters. If it's a nation of a goodly religion--such as Judaism--there's enough likeness to ours. That's not me deciding that, it's what the founding fathers said, because that's what Montesquieu's ideas were. We're not duty bound to take somebody whose ideas are diametrically opposed to ours.

Good convo on the subject from which I've lovingly lifted several ideas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v= TTu3mvvR040


> And really who cares about immigrants? I'm sure as hell not picking any fruit.


Me! I care! Very much, because I have children and future grandchildren who are going to have to deal with the consequences of letting these people in.

There are duties of the immigrants towards the country that receives them. The problem is, if you are a Sunni Muslim, and you believe everything in their book, you don't respect our laws, nor our founding fathers, nor Christianity rather you want sharia law.



> Until they mainstream and learn the language, they are relegated to the ghettos where we can exploit them in the workplace.
> Only once they become real Americans do they ever claw their way out of the ghettos.
> And in the meantime we use them for all the crap jobs that real Americans won't touch.


I love immigrants when they go through the legal process to become American citizens. Hard working, good people coming in legally who love what this nation actually stands for and they come here through the legal process, I'm all for it. They want to actually become American, I'm all for it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, Daddy O I just have to circle back to our discussion. There's just so much to this here that's really, really important!



Daddy O said:


> I have to say that I find this thread troubling.
> Not because I have any love for Islam. In practice it's used widely as a tool for theocratic governments...and I *hate *theocratic governments.


Islam is also being used as a wrecking ball by the NWO elites who want a world without borders. They want to destroy Western nations. 
Liberalism is a self-loathing mental disorder.



> What I find troubling is that this fear of immigrants is unpatriotic.


Anyone who believes in borders is patriotic. How do you destroy America? Open borders, and anyone who doesn't want that gets called a racist.

Well, immigration is a privilege,not a right. It's patriotic to want to preserve our creed, which is the Constitution. If the immigrants themselves are patriotic, meaning they hold to our American ideology then there's nothing to fear. But Muslims don't hold to our ideals.



> Here is why:
> America is the greatest nation in the history of the world, and it is an* immigrant-processing machine*.


Right, but without commonality of creed, it don't work. A few years back in Irving, Texas the Muslim community was trying to get a sharia court. The city council shut it down, fortunately. But for how long? Their Emoms tell them our judges and courts don't count. It's not binding to them because it's not Muslim. How can they be citizens if they don't even believe in our judicial system?



> We have been doing this for hundreds of years. Immigrants go in one end, get processed, and out of the far end of the machine comes citizens.
> We did it with the Italians, Germans, Irish, Africans, and countless other races.


Actuality successful immigration has nothing to do with race and everything to do with creed; it had everything to do with what they believed. They came because they believed in our government and wanted to become citizens. That's what makes immigration work.



> So to allude to an idea that America should FEAR a tiny little sliver of immigrants is absolutely *unpatriotic*.
> *You are essentially implying that this great nation cannot handle a few immigrants.*
> America farts bigger than that!
> It is an insult on this great nation to say that we could be overcome by a few immigrants. It is on par with sitting through the national anthem.


Guilting and shaming works with the stupid. Calling people unpatriotic and fear mongering because they have eyes to see what's coming down the pike doesn't work on the rest.
And we're declining. Birth rates are down, but not among the immigrants.



> And really who cares about immigrants?


I do.



> Until they mainstream and learn the language, they are relegated to the ghettos where we can exploit them in the workplace.
> Only once they become real Americans do they ever claw their way out of the ghettos.


It's a little more complex than that.


> And in the meantime we use them for all the crap jobs that real Americans won't touch.
> I'm sure as hell not picking any fruit.


 You mean the kinds of jobs our kids used to get?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Daddy O You say you're not picking fruit? So, you'd rather starve than do something you think is beneath you? Receive government handouts, maybe? You don't speak well of yourself.

After ICE raided the chicken-processing plants in Mississippi, Americans immediately applied for the vacated jobs. Those are some really nasty jobs; much worse than picking fruit. If you won't pick fruit, you wouldn't take one of those jobs, either. Clearly, other Americans will take them.

You assert that there only a few illegals, but you are again wrong. There are millions of them and they are coming from not only Central and South America but Africa as well and the Middle East as well. They are unvetted, so we don't know their intent. That in itself is troubling and unacceptable.

What happens when you bring "there" here? Here becomes there.

Speaking of there, I want to share an article that will add to what @Annie already said: https://www.raymondibrahim.com/2019/08/22/the-widespread-muslim-desecration-of-christian-graves/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> I have to say that I find this thread troubling.
> Not because I have any love for Islam. In practice it's used widely as a tool for theocratic governments...and I *hate *theocratic governments.
> 
> What I find troubling is that this fear of immigrants is unpatriotic. Here is why:
> ...


I'm fine with getting rid of every last immigrant who refuses to assimilate and honor the US Constitution.

Most of the scumbags who have immigrated in the past 30 years hate the US and hate Americans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm fine with getting rid of every last immigrant who refuses to assimilate and honor the US Constitution.
> 
> Most of the scumbags who have immigrated in the past 30 years hate the US and hate Americans.


So, they have assimilated - into the Democrat party.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm fine with getting rid of every last immigrant who refuses to assimilate and honor the US Constitution.
> 
> Most of the scumbags who have immigrated in the past 30 years hate the US and hate Americans.


I think Muslims love it here. They come here to enjoy what we've go and they'll love it right up until there's enough of them to bring their their own crummy regime into fruition in our country.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Daddy O You say you're not picking fruit? So, you'd rather starve than do something you think is beneath you? Receive government handouts, maybe? You don't speak well of yourself.
> 
> After ICE raided the chicken-processing plants in Mississippi, Americans immediately applied for the vacated jobs. Those are some really nasty jobs; much worse than picking fruit. If you won't pick fruit, you wouldn't take one of those jobs, either. Clearly, other Americans will take them.
> 
> ...


That town where the raids occurred will likely crater within a year.
Without a source for cheap labor, the company will take it's business to Mexico or China (where they have lots of cheap labor.)
When they go, not only will we lose all of those scut jobs (that were only fit for immigrants), but we will also lose lots of 2nd & 3rd tier jobs like mechanics, office workers, truck drivers, techs, and on down the line.
Also consider that chicken plant is a gravy boat for that town, and once it is gone, the town will take a massive hit.

And no, they will have trouble finding people to fill those jobs. Unemployment is currently at 3%, so essentially everyone who wants a job has a job (the margin for error on that survey is 3%). 
People that already have jobs are hesitant to take a pay cut to gut chickens.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I think Muslims love it here. They come here to enjoy what we've go and they'll love it right up until there's enough of them to bring their their own crummy regime into fruition in our country.


I was going to be noble and baptize the muslims when their camels pulled into town. I had to change my plans.

Most ministers demand that after I dunk them I have to let them up to breath...

Just like a muslim! Not only do they want their camels and the freedoms of the USA, but the ingrates want oxygen, too!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

DAMN anyone that OPENLY WANTS TO KILL ME.
DAMN you for sucking up too them and being friendly with them.
DAMN the govt for paying for them.
DAMN anyone that defend them.
Your lucky i don't feel like getting a warning from Denton or I would really cut loose...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Your lucky i don't feel like getting a warning from Denton or I would really cut loose...


You wouldn't happen to be dangerous fleeing felon or a Sicilian 'mechanic' would you?

I think the reason Denton lets me loose is that he doesn't like to be around truly crazy people--and I have papers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, the VA says I’m “well” now, does that count?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> You wouldn't happen to be dangerous fleeing felon or a Sicilian 'mechanic' would you?
> 
> I think the reason Denton lets me loose is that he doesn't like to be around truly crazy people--and I have papers.


None of the above. My wife has more training than I do. She is level three armed guard and conceiled carry.
I'm just a fat old country boy, that would rather "step outside and talk about it" than stand around and talk about "I'm tough".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, the VA says I'm "well" now, does that count?


 @rice paddy daddy, even on your birthday?


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


IMO, it's because most of them are stupid.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Murdock67 said:


> IMO, it's because most of them are stupid.


Succinctly said!!!


----------



## CarsonMead (Oct 9, 2020)

> _"IMO, it's because most of them are stupid."_


Is it because they mostly drink beer? Beer has been a major catalyst of all stupid shit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm fine with getting rid of every last immigrant who refuses to assimilate and honor the US Constitution.
> 
> Most of the scumbags who have immigrated in the past 30 years hate the US and hate Americans.


You are right, those bastards from the middle east are the worse, they continually eye "F,K" you while you are shopping or near them anywhere.

The make it uncomfortable for Jews to patronize places they infest.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Muslims are the excrement of the world . . . period.

Just a bunch of inbred lazy scumbags that would rather steal two weeks in a row than do one honest day's work.

They have been that way since they were the Assyrians and Babylonians causing Israel all the grief back thousands of years ago . . . and they didn't even have Mohammed then.

But he comes along . . . pedophile . . . and at least a passive homosexual is my guess . . . writes a book that comes out as the IQ of a 3rd grader . . . and is lauded by his horde of followers because they don't have to work now . . . they can just pillage, rape, and plunder to their hearts content . . . and he'll praise them.

And that's just for starters.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Muslims are the excrement of the world . . . period.
> 
> Just a bunch of inbred lazy scumbags that would rather steal two weeks in a row than do one honest day's work.
> 
> ...


I pray for the conversion of the muslims. I know Our Lord can give them the graces they need. The Jews, the atheists also. He will never turn away a remorseful and contrite heart.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


The Religions of Liberalism and Islam consider each other useful idiots to accomplish their different goals.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Annie said:


> Tinfoil hat time: Why is it that the Liberals are so pro-Muslim?


Libs fear Christianity because they know it's the only religion that counts, so they're hoping to swamp it with Islam..
They don't seem to realise that if Islam ever takes over, they'll be in a world o' hurt and can expect the midnight knock at the door..

_*"All GLBT's and atheists will come with us, NOW!"*_









There are already Sharia Law zones in London-


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Libs fear Christianity because they know it's the only religion that counts, so they're hoping to swamp it with Islam..
> They don't seem to realise that if Islam ever takes over, they'll be in a world o' hurt and can expect the midnight knock at the door..
> 
> _*"All GLBT's and atheists will come with us, NOW!"*_
> ...


Oh Goodness!!! They have ginger muslims now? We are doomed!! Souless night-feeders on a Jihad is our worst nightmare!!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Libs fear Christianity because they know it's the only religion that counts, so they're hoping to swamp it with Islam..
> They don't seem to realise that if Islam ever takes over, they'll be in a world o' hurt and can expect the midnight knock at the door..
> 
> _*"All GLBT's and atheists will come with us, NOW!"*_
> ...


That's right. God's not going to protect us because we haven't deserved to be protected. We've allowed our culture to become atheist, pro-abortion, pro LBGTQXYZ.... He's going to let use be punished. Take us out to the woodshed for our own good Kyria Ellison (Lord have mercy).


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Annie said:


> That's right. God's not going to protect us because we haven't deserved to be protected. We've allowed our culture to become atheist, pro-abortion, pro LBGTQXYZ.... He's going to let use be punished. Take us out to the woodshed for our own good Kyria Ellison (Lord have mercy).


My politics have always been right-wing and I've only ever voted for right wing patriotic Christian parties, but sadly the majority of people go on voting for the useless godless mainstream parties over and over again. 
At least when I look at the mess I can proudly think "my conscience is clear, I don't run with the herd"..

_*"What does a believer have in common with an unbeliever?..Come out from among them and be separate, says the Lord, I will be a Father to you, and you shall be my sons and daughters" (2 Cor 6:14-18 )*_


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> What's behind all of this?
> 
> Why do liberally minded people in these United States want open boarders policies? Why, when open boarders will allow a group whose religious ideology is so diametrically opposed to the American way of life? They (liberals) clearly know the Muslim religion views women as inferior, as possessions, like a piece of property. They (libs) also know that Sharia Law is in favor of putting gay people to death. The libs know Islam is opposed to free speech. What gives? On the surface it doesn't make any sense. Not one iota of sense. The liberals and Islam make very strange bedfellows. There's got to be some maniacal plot behind the open boarders agenda, or are they really that stupid/suicidal?
> 
> ...


It all goes back to some kinky black theology where they believe black folks built the pyrmids and such things. They consider themsleves muslims and the Feds pay big money to indocrinate them into Islam in prison ministries. Other factors no doubt. Think the black liberal hatred of Jews might go back to the merchants in the ghettos perhaps. Lot of the liquor stores and pawn shops owned by Jews. Wild guess on that but actually a bunch of so called Christians dont have much use for Jews or the country of Israel either. Catholics and Lutherans to name a couple of denominations. The pope thinks Jerusalem belongs to him. Its sorta odd. lol.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Another reason the libs hate Christianity is because they know it's onto all their sly little tricks and hidden agendas..-

_*"For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil.." (Eph 6:12)*_


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Liberals have never had to grow up on their own. They are like drunks and you just cant talk sense to them.. They are emotionally driven to help others, with is great, but not with their money or materialistic goods. They want to share our country and fake money with all, Utopia. They think all will be well if we give everyone everything we have, except their stuff.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Another thing-
Libs are generally atheists, so to fill the spiritual emptiness within themselves, they go around "doing good" in an attempt to outdo Christianity in the hope that the universe will like them..
That sounds fine on paper, but they do it blindly and unthinkingly and just make fools of themselves with their mindless weak undisciplined snowflakery which is diametrically opposed to tough Christian doctrine.

_*"For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of selfdiscipline" (2 Tim 1:7)*_

And although atheists pooh-pooh Christianity and try to put on a brave face, the fact remains that always at the back of their mind is the nagging thought that they might be destined for hell for rejecting Jesus.
They therefore live as slaves to constant fear, hence their paranoia, and they can't or won't realise that Jesus is a Roy-like figure who can save them from taking the big fall..


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Why is it that the Liberals are so pro-Muslim?


Because they are anti-Christ

We know that cause they support killin babies!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Believe they are devil children. They come to steal kill destroy and lie. Their daddy blinds their minds and God Himself sends them strong delusions to believe lies.








Why is God going to send a strong delusion in the end times? | GotQuestions.org


Why is God going to send a strong delusion in the end times? Why would God want people to be deluded in the end times?



www.gotquestions.org


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

More Mosques are being built in the US than Churches. Sure, there are allot of Churches already here. But, with all the new refugees from Afghan and Central America, we are simply being overtaken, and we are letting it happen


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Believe they are devil children. They come to steal kill destroy and lie. Their daddy blinds their minds and God Himself sends them strong delusions to believe lies.


Sounds like you've been getting info from the correct place to get info from - Jesus!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, what do they have in common?

Hate America? Check

Hate capitalism? Check.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

A. Higher up Liberals do not care about women, gay people, or free speech.. They use these causes as a means of dividing society, all marxist principles, and turning citizens on each other. Marx actually invented CRT. Its all a big distraction from what is really going on which is a push towards global totalitarianism. Left and right are illusions, pictures for distraction. It's stupid how often my few conservative friends will spew on and on about "the left" and how they are trying to destroy America. They never see the 'why' behind their destructive mission. America is the one country with potential to throw a wrench in the global igenda. It's ideals and the people who support them are the one stumbling block. 
B. The muslim people are not all that terrible. The Muslim army and the Muslim rulers and muslim extremists are. There are different factions in Islam. They will likely try to bring in the most dangerous. To pillage, burn, create more chaos, rape and entirely beat down the average American just living day to day. 
C. Muslims are adamantly anti Christian. The foundation of this country is CHRISTIAN. Many of the people holding the line for America are Christians. Prayer is a powerful weapon. Muslims can slaughter Christians in a capacity liberals can't do to maintain there face. Satan hates America and loves chaos. The whole scene we see today is driven by Satan. Extremists Muslim factions will persecute God's people. Extemist Muslim Factions will create chaos. Satan's laughetr will rain down on the earth like coals. Jesus ought to be returning soon. Speaking of, has anyone seen Mr. Mills around?


----------



## 39761 (Oct 15, 2021)

I am liberal. I am not pro any religion, just more pro-believe-what-you-want and pro-diversity. I am actually wiccan.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

